
Ask HN: We Need Help - zw123456
There is s a group of us that have had our identities revealed. We are a group that have been targeted by a far right group. I am being very cautious here for obvious reasons. The Governor of Washington State stood up a web site that said that it would be anonymous but instead everyone&#x27;s identity was exposed to the net. Now people are getting death threat from far right wing groups. I am reaching out to this group because there are a lot of people who are really afraid and need help. This is not a fake thing, I am able to provide a lot of contacts but people are nervous. What happened is that Governor Inslee of WA state stood up a web site that was supposed to be anonymous but the identities of a lot of at risk people have been revealed and now they are receiving death threats. We need help but so many are really afraid. I think that this forum can help us. A friend of mine who works for a local news organization told me that they are not allowed to report on this because they published the web link and think they may be culpable. There is a group of us who are very afraid. Can someone help us with some advice. Please, we are begging you, I am trusting that this forum is capable of helping us. Thank you.
PS I can provide more details if someone feels they can help us but people are so nervous I am afraid to post specific links. I have details but people are worried.
======
opendomain
I am willing to help

Contact me at HN AT Free dot TV

~~~
opendomain
I did not get any contact, so I guess you do not need my help.

